# Debian in den Win-Netzwerk integrieren



## dsolianyi (9. März 2004)

Hallo!

Kommen wir doch gleich zur Sache:

Was ich habe:
3x Windows-PC (1xWin2000 Server = DHCP-Server, 1xWinXP, 1xWin2000)
1xDebian 3-PC
1x10Mbit HUB (4 Ports)
1x10/100 MBit Switch (8 Ports)
1xWLAN-Router (D-Link = Internet-Verbindung für alle PC's)
MS-LAN

Was ich wil:
Debian als Oracle-, DNS-, Mail-, Print-, File- und News-Server verwenden
Debian in das Windows-Netzwerk integriere

Wer ich bin:
Fortgeschrittener user (2 Jahre Red-Hat Erfahrung)
Na ja, Red Hat ist nicht Debian, aber immerhin... ;-)

Was ich suche:
Links, Tutorials, Tips, Ratschläge und so weiter zu diesem Thema (auf Deutsch, wenn's möglich). Suchfunktion hier und bei Google u.ä. brachten mir nicht wirklich Erfolg.

Also: wer weiss da weiter?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2004)

Naja, den Diensten ist relativ egal welche Dist. drunter liegt, von daher könnte deine RedHat Erfahrung hilfreich sein =)

Wie weit bist du denn mit dem Debian System?
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das Netzwerk bereits steht?

Naja, von Oracle hab ich keine Ahnung, aber die ist nicht OpenSource, oder?
Ansonsten für DNS Bind9, für Mailserver würde ich Sendmail nehmen, für Print- und Fileserver natürlich Samba!

Schau dir mal die Dokus dazu an, such vielleicht mit den neu erworbenen Kenntinissen über die Dienste  nochmal bei google oder schau mal die Linkliste zu Linux hier im Forum durch.

Christian Fein hat auch über Samba schon ein nettes Tutorial gepostet. Damit würde ich auch anfagen, da Samba wirklich recht einfach zu handeln ist wenn man es nicht unbedingt voll ausreizen muss.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (9. März 2004)

@sinac:

Naja, ich habe zwar 2 Jahre mit Red Hat gearbeitet, aber nur oberflächlich. Soll heissen ich kann zwar ein Shhell-Script erstellen oder Apache aufsetzen, aber eine Netzwerkkarte nachträglich zu installieren kann ich nicht. Diese 2 Jahre arbeitete ich mit Red Hat an einer Workstation an der Uni und da hat es der Administrator gemacht.

Also:
Wie setze ich es auf?
Von Anfang an...
Die Karte soll den IP von DHCP-Server bekommen...


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dsolianyi _
> *
> Die Karte soll den IP von DHCP-Server bekommen... *



Wenn du die Netzwerkkarte konfigurierst trägst du die IP deines
Servers ein.


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Wenn du die Netzwerkkarte konfigurierst trägst du die IP deines
> Servers ein. *


Stimmt, das ist sinnvoll. Einen DHCP-Server aufsetzen und jedem Client eine statische IP-Adresse geben.  Müssen solche Beiträge wirklich sein?

Topic: Den DHCP-Server kannst du dir per 
	
	
	



```
#apt-get install dhcp
```
 installieren, mit der dhcpd.conf (zu finden unter /etc) kannst du diesen dann Konfigurieren. Ich denke, die Datei ist sehr gut dokumentiert und selbsterklärend. Als DNS-Server würde ich bind empfehlen, zu installieren per 
	
	
	



```
#apt-get install bind9
```
. Den Mailserver könntest du z.B. aus einem Postfix und Fetchmail aufbauen. Als Fileserver würde ich entweder einen FTP-Server (proftpd) oder eine Samba-Freigabe empfehlen (Wobei mich persönlich diese IPX-Frickelei annervt).


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

*DHCP*

@Johannes Röttger

etwas weiter oben steht :

Was ich habe:
3x Windows-PC (1xWin2000 Server = DHCP-Server, 1xWinXP, 1xWin2000)
1xDebian 3-PC

warum also den Debian als DHCP-Server einrichten ?


----------



## JohannesR (9. März 2004)

*Re: DHCP*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *@Johannes Röttger
> 
> etwas weiter oben steht :
> ...





> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Wenn du die Netzwerkkarte konfigurierst trägst du die IP deines
> Servers ein. *



Warum die IPs der Clients von Hand eintragen, wenn ein DHCP-Server im Netzwerk vorhanden ist?


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

*DHCP*

@ Johannes Röttger

nein, natürlich nicht  
ich habe es so vestanden das der Client die Adresse des Servers
haben soll, um eine IP zu bekommen.


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2004)

Also ihr verwirrt mich alle 

Damit der Debian Rechner eine IP vom Router bekommt musst du in die Datei
/etc/network/interfaces folgendes eintragen, falls es noch nicht drinsteht:

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp

vorrausgesetzt eth0 ist die Netzwerkkarte die du einst, schau mal per ifconfig was da so alles ist.

Dann kanste ja ganz normal per ping checken obs Netz lauft.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (9. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich find's super, dass so viele Antworten gekommen sind.
Sorry, wenn es welche Missverständnisse gab, aber ich habe meine bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Thread in Eile geschrieben. 
So, hier ein detailierterÜberblick meiner Lage:

Wie es ist - die Gegenwart:
- Alle PC's sind angesclossen und funktionieren
- Der Linux-PC funktioniert, kennt aber keine andere PC's im Netzwerk
- Alle PC's - ausser Linux - können in das Internet

Die Aufgaben des Linux-Servers:
- PDC (Primary Domain Controller)
- DNS-Server
- News-Server
- Mail-Server
- File-Server
- Print-Server
- Verwaltung von Benutzern, Gruppen und deren Richtlinien bei Login

Das Szenario:
Ein Windows-Benutzer startet sein PC und loggt sich mit seinem Username und Password in den (Linux-)Server ein. Nach der Eingabe der richtigen Daten wird die IP von dem DHCP-Server geholt und anschliessend die Gruppe, zu der der Benutzer gehört, ermittelt und die entsprechenden Richtlinien werden gesetzt. Danach wird ein Script ausgeführt, der alle notwendigen Netzlaufwerke und Ports (z.B. Drucker) verbunden. Die zu verbindene Laufwerke sind von der Benutzergruppe abhängig (z.B. die Buchhaltung hat kein Zugriff auf die Daten von den Entwicklern wie SQL, Perl oder sowas, wohl aber auf die Lohnverrechnungen - und umgekehrt). Nachdem der Script zu Ende ist, ist der eigentlicher Vorgang beendet und der Benutzer kann ins Internet.

Was ich bisher geschafft habe:
- Debian 3.0 "Woody" zu installieren 
- Netzwerkkarte nachträglich installieren

Was ich bräuchte:
- NW-Karte konfigurieren
- Der Linux sollte endlich auch den DHCP-Server und den LAN kennen
- KDE zu konfigurieren (Fehler: "Screens found, but can't be used")

Ich nahm Debian aus folgenden Gründen als OS:
- Billig
- Stabil
- Laut der Projektaufgabe, soll es eine Linux-OS sein
- Muss und wollte Erfahrung in dieser Distrubution sammeln
- Laut Rückmeldungen, hat man da mehr Kontrolle über das Geschehen als root

Bin jetzt nach einem Jahr ohne Linux ein wenig "eingerostet" und bräuchte da Starthilfe.

Also:
- Wie konfiguriere ich NW-Karte?
- Wie konfiguriere ich den KDE?

Danke in voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dsolianyi _
> *Nach der Eingabe der richtigen Daten wird die IP von dem DHCP-Server geholt *



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das so nicht möglich was du vor hast, denn wie soll ein Client sich auf dem Debian-Server anmelden, wenn er vom DHCP noch garkeine IP und somit auch keinen Zugriff auf das Netzwerk hat?

Die Netzwerkkarte konfigurierst du wie gesagt in der Datei /etc/network/interfaces oder mit ifconfig. In den Manpages ist alles beschrieben
$ man ifconfig

Die Feglermeldung "Screens found, but can't be used" hat nicht mit der KDE zu tun, sondern mit dem X-Server. Den kannst du der
$ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 
neu konfigurieren. Danach solltest du per "startx" die GUI zum laufen haben.
Vorrausgesetzt du hast alles installiert was dazu nötig ist.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac_
> *Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das so nicht möglich was du vor hast, denn wie soll ein Client sich auf dem Debian-Server anmelden, wenn er vom DHCP noch garkeine IP und somit auch keinen Zugriff auf das Netzwerk hat?*



@Sinac:

Hi!
Na ja, diesen Linux-Rechner will ich jetzt nur in den Netzwerk so integrieren, dass er sich mit Windows-Rechnern verträgt. Ist nur derzeit halt so zum testen und Erfahrung sammeln - also nicht wirklich ein "ernsthafter" DNS-Server u.s.w. was ich oben beschrieben habe - das alles kommt später, wenn das Netz stabil ist. Ausserdem werde ich dann sowieso eine statische IP-Adresse zuweisen - das ist klar. Ich benötige Erfahrung mit der DHCP-Version, weil später mein LAN aus mehreren LINUX- und Windows-Rechnern bestehen wird. Nun zu deiner Frage: derzeit übernimmt der Win2000 Server die Benutzerverwaltung und der Gruppen u.s.w. und es kommt daher zu keinen Problemen bei einloggen, ich planne aber vnoch ein weteres User-Server, der auf Linux basiert hinzuzufügen.

Also: wenn jemmand noch Tutorials, Tips, Tricks, Links oder ähnliches auf Lager hat, würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr es dann mir posten würdet.

Danke in voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (10. März 2004)

Also dazu solltest du hier genung finden...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (10. März 2004)

Hey!

Wieso verzichtest du nicht auf das X auf dem debian server und damit direkt auch auf Monitor, Maus uä. Darin liegt ja auch eine der Stärken von Linux. Die Steuerung erfolgt dann bequem per ssh oder webmin von deinem Arbeitsplatzrechner aus.

Zu dem dhcp-Problem:
Nachdem du die nötigen Einträge in der /etc/network/interfaces gemacht hast, musst du die Netzwerkkarte natürlich noch aktivieren mit 'if-up ethX' . Danach nur noch mit 'ifocnfig' überprüfen ob alles funktioniert hat. 
Die Konfiguration des dhcp unter Linux ist auch sehr einfach, zahlreiche Beispiele für die /etc/dhcp.conf findest du überall im Netz. 

Gruss TrueSun


----------



## dsolianyi (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TrueSun _
> *Hey!
> 
> Wieso verzichtest du nicht auf das X auf dem debian server und damit direkt auch auf Monitor, Maus uä. Darin liegt ja auch eine der Stärken von Linux. Die Steuerung erfolgt dann bequem per ssh oder webmin von deinem Arbeitsplatzrechner aus.*



@TrueSun:

Hi!

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich diese Möglichkeit ausser Acht gelassen. Danke, dass Du es erwähnt hast. Kann mir da jemmand sagen - auch wenn nur ungefähr - wie man dies einrichten kann. Und ist es möglich, dass man den Linux-Pc mittels SSH auch von einen Windows PC (der auch SSH besitzt) übers Netz steuern kann? Wenn ja - wie?

Danke vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (11. März 2004)

Das mit SSH ist kein Problem, du installierst den SSH Server per
$ apt-get install openssh
(oder war er open-ssh?)
Passt ggf. deinen Packetfilter an und kannst dann per SSH zugreifen. Kann sein das Root Login standardmäßig deaktiviert ist, musste mal schaun.


----------



## dsolianyi (11. März 2004)

@Sinac

thx.
Jetzt müsste ich nur noch erreichen, dass der Linux-PC im Netzwerk "ansprechbar" ist.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (11. März 2004)

Hey!

Als ssh-client für Windows kann ich putty empfehlen, einfach und kompakt. Putty gibts hier:
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html

Wenn du nicht sicher bist, wie das zu installierende packet unter debian heisst, mach einfach ein 'apt-cache search ssh'. Wenn die Ergebnisse zu unübersichtlich sind, helfen dir sicher deine Linuxkenntnisse bei einem geeigneten grep-filter.

Das Problem: Rechner ist nicht anprechbar.
Was meinst du mit "ansprechbar"? Kannst du den Rechner pingen? Wenn nein, was sagt 'ifconfig' über deine Lannetzwerkkarte?

kleine Ergänzung: Der linux-server ist natürlich auch bestens als rooter geeignet. Mittels masquerading durch iptables und kannst du beliebig komplizierte Regeln aufstellen. Wobei das einfache masquerading mit einem Befehl erledigt werden kann.

Gruss TrueSun


----------



## dsolianyi (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TrueSun _
> *Kannst du den Rechner pingen?*


Nein, obwohl alles eingerichtet ist.


> _Original geschrieben von TrueSun _
> *Wenn nein, was sagt 'ifconfig' über deine Lannetzwerkkarte?*




```
tap0          Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00
                  inet addr:   192.168.0.1 Bcast: 0.0.0.0 Mask: 255.255.255.255
                  inet6 addr: fe80:fefd:0:0/10 Scope:Link
                  inet6 addr: fe80:fefd:fc:ff00:0/10 Scope:Link
                  UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492 Metric:1
                  RX packets: 0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
                  TX packets: 16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
                  collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
                  RX bytes: 0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes: 1184 (1.1 KiB)
                  interrupt: 5
```
Hier noch ein paar Auszüge aus meinen Konfigurationsdatei:
_*/etc/network/interfaces*_

```
auto lo
iface lo loopback
iface lo dhcp
```


----------



## Sinac (11. März 2004)

Was um alles in der Welt ist denn tap0?
Welche Netzwerkkarte hast du denn? Wird das Modul dafür gelanden?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Was um alles in der Welt ist denn tap0?*


Das System behauptet, es sei ein(e) Enthertap...
Ist das 'ne Karte? Enthertap = Enthernet?


> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Welche Netzwerkkarte hast du denn? *


Keine Ahnung - habe den (gebrauchten) PC geschenkt mit Win 2000 bekommen.
Habe gerade den Linux aufgesetzt. Wie kann ich den typ feststellen, ohne das Gehäuse öfnen zu müssen?


> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Wird das Modul dafür gelanden?
> *


Weiss ich nicht - wie und wo prüfe ich das?

Danke in voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sinac (12. März 2004)

Mit "lspci -v" solltest du rauskrigen was das für eine Netzwerkkarte ist.
Und mit lsmod kannst du dir die geladenen Module anzeigen lassen.
Poste mal die ganz Liste am Besten!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dsolianyi (14. März 2004)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder 

also: die Sache mit der DHCP hat sich fast erledigt - aber eben nur fast...  
Ich habe jetzt den Debian neu aufgesetzt´, wobei ich mein Desktop vor der Installation aufgeschraubt und eine neue PCI-Netzwerkkarte eingesetzt habe. Das Problem war anscheinend in der Netzwerkkarte selbst, die bei dem PC schon "onboard" war (ich fand beeindruckend, dass dieses altes PC (Pentium I), trotz seines altes Motherboardes eine Netzwerkkarte onboard hat... 

Nach der Installation wurde die IP-Adresse sofort von meinem DHCP-Server geborgt, wobei auch die Installation teilweise über das Internet abgelaufen ist.

Jetzt kennen sich alle Rechner im Netz - allerdings nur mit IP-Addressen. Mit Hostnamen kennen sich nur weiterhin alle PC's, die Windows haben - also alle, ausser den Debian-PC. "Ok" - habe ich mir gedacht - "wenn der DHCP-Server bei Anfrage von Debian die Namensserver und Standard-Gateway zur Verfügung stellt, muss es auch so gehen, dass alle Hostnamen der Rechner, die gerade sich im Netzwerk befindet auch er- oder übermittelt werden - bloss wie?"

Könnte mir da jemmand weiterhelfen?
Danke in vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------

